# Adding chocolate to soap?



## AshleyR (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a chocolate truffle FO I want to use in my next batch, and was thinking I'd add some real dark chocolate to the batch. How would I do this? Just melt the chocolate and stir it in at trace, or does some of the liquid have to be discounted since I'll be adding it in a liquid form?

Also, to anyone that's made a soap with real chocolate in it, did you find it sticky or have any other problems with it? I just want to add it because I have some on hand and thought "why not?" since I've seen that a few others have done it, but I'm not really sure if it will actually benefit the soap or ruin it?

Thanks!

ETA: I made the batch and used cocoa powder to colour instead of actual melted chocolate. Worked well!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've only ever used cocoa powder in my tooth soap.  Looked ok, doesn't stain my teeth as some might have expected....can't smell it...which was what I was hoping for.  
As for chocolate "candy"??  Never heard of anyone using that, but ya just never know in this weird little world of ours..... :wink: 

Let us know how it turns out if you do try it!


----------



## bassgirl (Oct 4, 2008)

I used Hershey's Dark cocoa powder and it turned out great!  You can see a little brown in the suds but it rinses right off.

BTW, what is tooth soap???


----------



## zee (Oct 4, 2008)

bassgirl said:
			
		

> I used Hershey's Dark cocoa powder and it turned out great!  You can see a little brown in the suds but it rinses right off.
> 
> BTW, what is tooth soap???



Tooth soap is soap that you use for brushing your teeth...I am not fond of it but some people swear by it.


----------



## starduster (Oct 5, 2008)

*Almost a sin.*

Chocolate is a staple Food is it not ? Eggs, potatoes, chocolate, all essentials.
I have just played arround with some very high grade chocolate powder and other ingredients creating this delicious smelling pepermint chocolate slice that I have named Almost a sin.
A soap to share with a friend and a glass of red in amounst the bubbles.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uGCdrm80MjE/S ... dence2.jpg
I hope that shows up for you if you copy all of that link.
I spent ages first planning and the executing the different stages to get that look and smell.
I am thrilled with it and can't wait to try it out. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## cdwinsby (Oct 5, 2008)

Using real chocolate in a recipe is on my 'to do' list so I haven't yet tried it but from what I can gather, you hold back a bit of the oil and use it to melt the chocolate with. Then add it at a thin trace.


----------



## Ilovesoap (Oct 5, 2008)

I have tried it. Don't know if I could have used more of the actual chocolate. I used a dark semi sweet bakers chocolate, along with some powdered cocoa to get a chocolate color. I could not smell chocolate at all. I did get some very light brown suds that washed away no problem. I wonder how much chocolate you could really add to get the aroma of chocolate? I am not sure, but think one would have to use an FO which sort of would defeat the purpose of adding chocolate unless it was just label appeal.


----------



## Deda (Oct 5, 2008)

Last year I made chocolate coffee soap and peppermint chocolate soap.  Both times I used a high percentage of non-deo cocoa butter along with bakers chocolate and cocoa powder.  The chocolate scent is still there.

Now I have to wander off and find some eating chocolate....


----------



## jenmarie82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have never heard of tooth soap!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 6, 2008)

The chocolate I added to my soaps was dark chocolate. I add it because of the antioxidants are very good for the skin. I read that in a health food store magazine.  I also figured that instead of spending a fortune on chocolate soaps I could very well make my own. I shredded mine and swirled it in after i poured it into the molds. There is also one I like to do with dark chocolate and green clay for a facial bar.


----------



## cambree (Oct 8, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> Last year I made chocolate coffee soap and peppermint chocolate soap.  Both times I used a high percentage of non-deo cocoa butter along with bakers chocolate and cocoa powder.  The chocolate scent is still there.



Wow, your chocolate scent stayed all year.  I want to make something like this too.  I have a chocolate mint FO I've been wanting to use.  And I want to add dark chocolate to it too.



			
				Black soap n candle lady said:
			
		

> The chocolate I added to my soaps was dark chocolate. I add it because of the antioxidants are very good for the skin. I read that in a health food store magazine.  I also figured that instead of spending a fortune on chocolate soaps I could very well make my own. I shredded mine and swirled it in after i poured it into the molds. There is also one I like to do with dark chocolate and green clay for a facial bar.



That is a great idea!  I have also heard of the benefits of dark chocolate too.  Some specialty spas use melted chocoate as a body wrap.  Hmm... I think I prefer the chocolate soap version instead. :wink:


----------



## bassgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

cambree said:
			
		

> Black soap n candle lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would dark chocolate cocoa powder have the same antioxidant benefits, I wonder?


----------



## Cparkinson (Oct 8, 2008)

cdwinsby said:
			
		

> Using real chocolate in a recipe is on my 'to do' list so I haven't yet tried it but from what I can gather, you hold back a bit of the oil and use it to melt the chocolate with. Then add it at a thin trace.


hello all,
This sounds so yummy, does it really still work like a good soap? Have you tried it with the real cacao nibs----they have antioxidant properties when ingested? I do not know if they will still be beneficial in a soap at all.

I am just thinking about making soaps, what is the best base to use for it? I do not like the feel of tallow, nor the idea of using rendered fats from animals. Thanks.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 8, 2008)

Cparkinson said:
			
		

> cdwinsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The chocolate bars I make still work like a good soap. I was just told today that the chocolate/green clay soap that I gave to my boss is really helping to clear up her acne. I really like to use olive as a base oil and build from there.


----------



## cambree (Oct 8, 2008)

bassgirl said:
			
		

> Would dark chocolate cocoa powder have the same antioxidant benefits, I wonder?



I think it's considered even better than dark chocolates.  At least this is what I found here. The website is run by registered dietitians, and they wrote, "Cocoa powder ranks the highest of the chocolate products, followed by dark chocolate and milk chocolate."

I think I would rather try cocoa powder first since it seem easier to work with too.


----------



## bassgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

cambree said:
			
		

> bassgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very interesting!  But does anyone have info on whether the antioxidants (like from chocolate) in soap are really beneficial to the skin?

The cocoa powder worked really well for me.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 9, 2008)

The article I read really claimed that the use of chocolate products on skin is very beneficial. Then again they had products for sale. Lol!


----------



## allgoodsoap (Oct 11, 2008)

*chocolate soap*

I too have wanted to try and chocolate soap, but first want to accomplish a coffee soap with only EO.  Has anyone done this?  I have tried 3 times, once with used coffee grounds, smelled like the ash trays of an old waffle house with smokers at the counter drinking coffee  Next I tried a coffee oil with grounds, and probably didn't use enough oil, it's $$$.  I have some coffee co2, but have never used co2 in soap.  Any suggestions??  I want a really strong coffee scent.  Then I want to try Chocolate!


----------



## NMAriel (Oct 11, 2008)

What a coincendence, seeing this thread.  I just cut up a slap of my Creamy Dark Chocolate Espresso soap a few minutes ago.  I use 100% Dark chocolate in many of my soaps.  I'm friends with the owner of a very high end chocolate house, and I use the samples they recieve from around the world. The owner tastes the samples to see if he likes them, and then he gives them to me for my soap.  I've always made some sort of chocolate soap, but never realized how wonderful it is for the skin until I helped out at the store.   I always noticed how soft and smooth my hands were after working with the chocolate.  I've done several techniqes, and today my soap slab "literally" looks like a large piece of dark chocolate..  The entire slab was coated in dark chocolate.  When I cut it up, it had a beautiful brown soap inside the dark chocolate outside layer.  I've already tested it, and everyone ooo'd and ahh'd. It is sooo creamy soft and soothing to the skin, and the chocolate makes your skin so soft!!   This recipe and technique (today) is a keeper.  

So don't be afraid of using real dark chocolate in your soap.  Just start trying different ways of adding it, and you'll find the right way for you.  That's what I did.


----------



## lotionlady (Oct 11, 2008)

I make chocolate soap with cocoa powder.  I love it.  Don't know if the cocoa adds to the quality of the soap but it looks neat.


----------



## NewbieSoaper (Jan 13, 2009)

cambree said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would the smell be due to the cocoa butter and not the chocolate?


----------



## surf girl (Jan 13, 2009)

I used both cocoa powder and baker's (i.e. dark) chocolate in the "double-chocolate brownie" soap I made.  It smelled like devil's food cake initially, and still smells faintly of chocolate, but it's faded quite a lot in the six-ish weeks since I made it.  

I want to try Deda's method of using a lot of cocoa butter.  Mine had none.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 14, 2009)

NMAriel said:
			
		

> What a coincendence, seeing this thread.  I just cut up a slap of my Creamy Dark Chocolate Espresso soap a few minutes ago.
> 
> I've done several techniqes, and today my soap slab "literally" looks like a large piece of dark chocolate..  The entire slab was coated in dark chocolate.  When I cut it up, it had a beautiful brown soap inside the dark chocolate outside layer.



Pictures??  Pretty Please?????


----------



## surf girl (Jan 14, 2009)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> NMAriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!  With sugar on top!


----------



## starduster (Jan 14, 2009)

*Pass it here thanks*



			
				NMAriel said:
			
		

> What a coincendence, seeing this thread.  I just cut up a slap of my Creamy Dark Chocolate Espresso soap a few minutes ago.  I use 100% Dark chocolate in many of my soaps.  I'm friends with the owner of a very high end chocolate house, and I use the samples they recieve from around the world. The owner tastes the samples to see if he likes them, and then he gives them to me for my soap.  I've always made some sort of chocolate soap, but never realized how wonderful it is for the skin until I helped out at the store.   I always noticed how soft and smooth my hands were after working with the chocolate.  I've done several techniqes, and today my soap slab "literally" looks like a large piece of dark chocolate..  The entire slab was coated in dark chocolate.  When I cut it up, it had a beautiful brown soap inside the dark chocolate outside layer.  I've already tested it, and everyone ooo'd and ahh'd. It is sooo creamy soft and soothing to the skin, and the chocolate makes your skin so soft!!   This recipe and technique (today) is a keeper.
> 
> So don't be afraid of using real dark chocolate in your soap.  Just start trying different ways of adding it, and you'll find the right way for you.  That's what I did.


*Pass the chocolate over here please I am a trainee chocolate tester.*


----------



## lotionlady (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 14, 2009)

My sister and I made a chocolate mint for Christmas with Coaco Powder... we always here online that people love it.  Our cocoa was strong, and most people said they would eat it, but wouldn't bathe in it.  Ended up being a total flop for us... It is now re-milled and topping on our strawberry soap for Valentines day.
Hope we have better luck with it this time.
 :cry:


----------



## starduster (Jan 14, 2009)

*OhSoap*

Oh Soap I have just flown over to your E. Shop. It is beautiful.
That gift set for holidays of soap lip balm and real chocolates in the wicker basket would thrill any chocolate lover to receive.
I wonder how long ypo have been gonig as you seem to have ironed all the wrinkles out.
Your large selection is amazing.
Mary


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 14, 2009)

bassgirl said:
			
		

> That's very interesting!  But does anyone have info on whether the antioxidants (like from chocolate) in soap are really beneficial to the skin?



I would say yes, it is beneficial to the skin, but how much of the antioxidants are left after the saponification process, or does the lye kill it off???


----------



## surf girl (Jan 14, 2009)

lotionlady, that DOES look like chocolate!


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: OhSoap*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Oh Soap I have just flown over to your E. Shop. It is beautiful.
> That gift set for holidays of soap lip balm and real chocolates in the wicker basket would thrill any chocolate lover to receive.
> I wonder how long ypo have been gonig as you seem to have ironed all the wrinkles out.
> Your large selection is amazing.
> Mary



Sorry that's not me, my website is not up yet.

I'm oh naturalle soaps... I just go by ohsoap for short.  ><

I'm checking them out now though... /cry


----------



## starduster (Jan 14, 2009)

*Whoops*

Whoops I got Lotion Ladies choccy mixed up with Ms Oh Soaps.
Sorry.
That Harmony Soaps and sents web site is lovely.


----------

